# [SOLVED] Blurry Desktop and Text



## IntelligentFool

I just bought a Acer 22" X221WSD monitor and the text and icons and windows are all a little blurry when im on the desktop. However when I run a video or game (Half Life 2) it looks fine. I have a Nvidia 8600GT video card and my old 19" Dell is hooked up at the same time and everything looks fine on that. Any help would be great!


----------



## blackduck30

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*

The only thing I can think of is maybe the 22" is not set on it's native resolution of 1680X1050. Have a look and bump it up if it is not.


----------



## koala

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Which graphics driver version do you have installed?

Have you tried experimenting with different screen resolutions?

Go to Control Panel > Display > Appearance tab > Effects button, and enable '_Use the following method to smooth edges of screen fonts_', then select ClearType from the dropdown menu.


----------



## Ariesjill

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*

Good advice from Koala; also pls check yr refresh rate re yr Acer manual. Also, is yr new screen hooked up via dvi?


----------



## IntelligentFool

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*

Resolution is set to 1680 x 1050 which is native for the monitor. I am hooked up through DVI cable, and I tried switching out a different DVI cable. The refresh rate is at 60 hertz but according to Nvidia control panel that is my only option. I did download the newest driver from Nvidia, and the only driver available for the monitor from Acer was for Vista only. I am running out of ideas, and if I can't fix it in a few days I am going to try exchanging for another of the same monitor.


----------



## IntelligentFool

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*

I just tried switching to 1600 x 1200 and it seems a little better. Not sure if its a permanent solution though.


----------



## Ariesjill

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*



IntelligentFool said:


> I just tried switching to 1600 x 1200 and it seems a little better. Not sure if its a permanent solution though.



I know....frustrating totally.

I think the lower refresh rate is right for this screen and both resolutions....though there is a way to access 75, I am just 2 tired to think about it, but am sure the lower one is good.

Just a thought, do u have a VGA cable? If so, try to hook up the screen using it and tell us the result. Assuming yr Acer has both options which I think it probably does.


----------



## IntelligentFool

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*

I do have a VGA cable but my video card has two DVI outs no VGA. The Nvidia control panel allows for custom resolutions. I tried to create one but the test didn't work, not sure if i choose an unacceptable resolution ratio or what. Any clues on how to work that would be nice, I'll try to look that up on Nvidia though.


----------



## koala

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*

You can try a DVI-VGA adapter to see if VGA gives a clearer picture. I use one on my secondary widescreen monitor and the quality is about the same using both modes but it's worth experimenting with.

If you choose an incompatible resolution and the screen goes black, wait for 15 seconds and it will reset to the current working resolution. 60Hz is standard for LCD monitors so you don't need to worry about that.


----------



## Ariesjill

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*

Again, I agree with koala, yr refresh rate is fine.

Now for something radical. NOT. email or call Acer. One of my screens is an Acer, they owe u decent support....and once in a while u actually get it. Actually, I would call. Have yr serial # available. Do not bother with the vendor....they will just hook u up with Acer support. U R under warranty. these companies R most responsive with just bought products. they don wan trouble or returns.

U can probably find a phone number in yr manual. If not, go to their site.

I have a new screen and hadda call Sceptre on an issue....the guy knew stuff. I was impressed.
_________________________________________
Do I assume correctly that U fiddled with your adjustments via your buttons? And did U read the manual? Doin this will not make U Less than. I promise.

Hope U consider calling Acer. Asking 4 directions from the Horse is a sign of inner security! :grin: U PAID FOR THIS. They iknow their screens as individual entities. They get paid 4 that.
Then, I think U will know if it's sumthin requiring adjustment in yr system or on the screen itself....or if U have a defective screen.


----------



## Ariesjill

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*

Hi with afterthoughts/confusions.

First, again, I am positive that Acer can and will give U accurate info & probably the fix if it is sound screen. Trust me, they know every high end video card in existence inluding yours.

It's their ACTIVELY MARKETED RIGHT NOW screen; they will step up.....the last thing they want is to go thru return/exchange tickets stuff.....it costs them bigtime. When U call, make sure U tell them U r running XP.

I also assume you've switched out the screens and tried each on both ports, right/

Second, I am confused. If this is is stupid that's fine, I have no shame about asking, I am not that insecure. Not sure wut kind of desktop this is, commercial or custom. Assuming the former, even if U upgraded to the high end video card with the two (I now know WHITE) dvi ports....didn't this computer originally have an integrated video card and VGA PORT???????

If so, was that INTEGRATED VID overridden /rendered dormant or sumthin when the cutting edge video card was installed in yr PCI board?

I am just visualizing and doin my kind of logic. I have nevah seen a desktop without a VGA port. I mean it would be very bad business, OK?

I can not believe U don't have a VGA port and an integrated vid card if this is not a custom rig. But I should have been sleep many hours ago, so I may be trippin.:sigh:


----------



## IntelligentFool

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*

I emailed Acer last night(there support website is a b%$ch), I think i need to wait until after Labor Day to get a response or call them.

About the VGA port, my computer came with an older (Nvidia 6800) card which had both ports, but I replaced that with my new 8600GT.

I have kept the resolution at 1600x1200 and it looks pretty good, but certainly could be better. I am confused why this resolution would look better than the so called "native" resolution of 1680x1050. Anyone know why that would be, or what a "native resolution" means?


----------



## koala

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*

See *here* for a brief description of native resolutions.


> The ‘native resolution’ specification points out one of the big differences between LCD and CRT displays. If you run an LCD at any resolution other than its native resolution, the display will become fuzzy or blurry, especially with text. The reason this happens on LCDs is that they are made up of tiny cells in a matrix (called the native resolution). For instance, if the native resolution is listed as 1280×1024, then there are 1280 cells across and 1024 cells down the screen. If you only display at 1024×768, then a large number of the pixels are being ’stretched’ over multiple cells, which is what causes the image quality to degrade (think Jumbotron at the ballpark).


See *here* for a 10 step guide to setting up a 22" DVI LCD monitor in Windows. Basically it's what you've been doing already but laid out in easy to follow steps.


----------



## Ariesjill

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*



IntelligentFool said:


> I emailed Acer last night(there support website is a b%$ch), I think i need to wait until after Labor Day to get a response or call them.
> 
> About the VGA port, my computer came with an older (Nvidia 6800) card which had both ports, but I replaced that with my new 8600GT.
> 
> I have kept the resolution at 1600x1200 and it looks pretty good, but certainly could be better. I am confused why this resolution would look better than the so called "native" resolution of 1680x1050. Anyone know why that would be, or what a "native resolution" means?


Thanks for explaining the ports issue. And did U, in fact hook up yr new screen via the other port?

Again, in some things emailing is faster/more efficient, in others, callig is.

In my epxerience, re an issue ike yours with a new screen, the phone is as the crow flys. I realize we R not used to this.....but give it a try.....my take is U will get immediate results.

Again, I did few days ago with my new screen.

Until yesterday, I had new screne set on the native resolution....the highest. It was razor sharp but everything was way 2 small even after raising the dpis. I lowered it. Not not as sharp but much better.

I have no clue why it appears q2 work the other way with yr Acer....but they will explain, suggest couple fo things which U can do on the phone....and then U will know if U were missing some arcane detail or if U ahve a bad screen.

Sumthin about pixilation.

Can't wait to hear.


----------



## Ariesjill

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*

Now, this is (at bottom of this post) not your individual screen. but I am seeing similar issues on the net. Again, I beg U, just call them. wut is there 2 loose???

I will paste an example.

Pls go into display>settings>display properties>advanced>plug & play monitor properties (both tabs) and tell us wut U C.

Also, is yr dpi at 96? also, pls unhook yr older screen, reboot and C if anyting changes on the new Acer.

Pasting:
Re: Blurry 2nd monitor output in Acer Travelmate 800 series 
by KenSanramon - 11/4/04 4:11 PM
In reply to: Blurry 2nd monitor output in Acer Travelmate 800 series by dafueza 
There isn't a lot of difference between the ATI 9000 and ATI 9200 other than the fact the 9200 has a higher AGP speed support (4x to 8x I think --but this feature is not even available on Centrino notebooks so the 9000 and 9200 are effectively the same)

Have you checked to see if the resolution you are trying to display on the external monitor is acceptable for both the video card and the monitor display specs ? If you are not trying to display 1024x768 or 800x600 try one of those resolutions (for the external monitor display not the internal LCD) and try adjusting the refresh rate also (higher is better but you can't exceed the capacity of the video card -- at least 70hz is better on the eyes if you can display it) ..and see if any of this changes the image on the monitor.

Have you tried 2 external monitors and do you get the same result ???

Also, if you are setting up an external LCD monitor remember that it only has 1 native resolution (can switch resolutions like on a CRT monitor -- *so make sure you are using the native resolution on the video card setting that is stated for the external LCD monitor if that is the case or it would be blurry as it would be displaying a non-native resolution.*


----------



## Ariesjill

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*

Must say, I find this manual disappointing.

http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/data/7117/documents/X221W user_enu.pdf

I assume U hit button one and reset everything 2 factory defaults, yes?
_________________________________
Edit:

Pls scroll down to Keithlm's post via this:

http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t30981.html
___________________________________________
Edit two:

Important: here's yr screen at tiger....where I just got my new one.

Pls read the 90 reviews, upper right.....I can not believe the issues R with the screen per se......while, after rebate it is $50 more than the one I just got.....this appears amazing screen.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...Sku=A179-2204&SRCCODE=WEBGOOMON&CMP=KNC-GOOGL


----------



## IntelligentFool

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*

Well I must say, I was very skeptical about trying the VGA input, and since I did not have a VGA output I did not even try. BUT after so many posts saying to try it, I finally got out my DVI/VGA converter that came with my video card, and wow. It works like a charm. I did have to change the scaling through Nvidia control panel from "Nvidia scaling" to "Use my display" scaling. I read in a different post that the whole problem might be a Nvidia driver issue. So maybe I can try switching back to DVI when a new driver comes out. Could someone tell me if there are any major drawbacks to using VGA? I have heard very conflicting things. Most people seem to think VGA is terrible and will ruin my graphics quility.


----------



## koala

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*

Most people prefer DVI, but I've used both with and without the converter and can't see any difference in quality. Keep checking the nvidia site for news about updated drivers. Newer ones often support more resolutions as new, larger monitors are released.


----------



## Ariesjill

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*

Yayyyyyyyyy! :luxhello: Wut do I win? I will PM U wheah to send the Corvette. But Koala knew about the adapters.

U guys......so stubborn, OK? It think it is genetic.:laugh: One day of PMS would fix this.

My take, and I believe Koala posted something similar above, not his last post which coincided with this oe, above that.....is, while everyone is into digital, sometimes blindly.....I believe it's one thing with Cable signals & HDTVs....and quite another with computers.

Again, I recently had this issue with my new screen.....as my Optiplexes do not have dvi ports which I just realized. But at highest resolution......this screen could not be more razor sharp.....and my only option is VGA though the new screen affords both.

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!

And U had the adapter all along?:1angel: We must now remove a corner pixel from yr amazing new screen in lite of this!:wink:

Enjoy!

PS....this does not mean U should not call Acer and share the specifics. It woold be insane not to, OK? U paid for this thing. U have nothing 2 loose and everything to gain. Read: accurate information from the best available source. If this is wrong, I will return the Vette.:grin:

And i am juuust a leetle tired of hearing about "most people," given the sheep phenomenon which pervades.


----------



## Ariesjill

*Re: Blurry Desktop and Text*

Found this on most monitor tech dense/rich page I have seen called Dan's Data...pasting bottom line section:

_Input lag ought to be slightly worse for "VGA" input, since the monitor has to turn the analogue VGA signal into digital before it can even start buffering it. VGA also cannot, theoretically speaking, be as accurate to the video card's orders as digital-all-the-way DVI. In practice, though, it's seldom easy to tell the difference even with two monitors next to each other showing the same content. Unless your VGA cable's lousy, it's next to impossible to tell the difference if you're switching between modes on the one screen, even at quite high resolutions._

Ding, Ding, Ding.

"Theoretically speaking"=blech. Too much theoretical everything....and not enuff empirical journey with Eyes by Marcel.

As we say here in NYC...."Who R U gonna believe, this one or that one....or your own eyes?"


----------

